# Thoughts on ol'roy high performance ??



## Germanyshowdogs (Aug 13, 2015)

I just bought a 50 pound bag of this for my 11 month old gsd. It seemed good for him to put on some weight and muscle as I excersice him a lot. But I'm reading reviews now that its a bad food, can anyone help ??


----------



## The Wild Bunch (Jun 17, 2015)

Here is a good website to use. dogfoodadvisor.com. It provides recall alerts, breaks down the food and reviews it with a non bias perspective. Ol'roy is a very low quality food but I understand wanting to use it because it is inexpensive. On this website it only has 1 star out of 5. There are posts on this forum that discuss nutrition and dry/wet dog food. Read through them to try to make a better choice for your loved one. 

Search Results Ol roy


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Yeah, pretty low quality stuff, I'd keep researching til you find something that'll work best for your dog and your budget. Have you looked at Dogfood advisor yet? It is a good resource for comparing brands. You can also research older threads here on the forum. The pet food world is a deceptive one, be careful when choosing.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

OH WOW Nooooooo! 

Ingredients: Ground yellow corn (low grade filler), meat and bone meal (THIS could be ANY animal including euthanized companion pets, according to the FDA! Meats/fish MUST be named), soybean meal (soybeans can produce a substance similar to female hormones), poultry by-product meal (WHAT poultry? Chicken?Turkey?Buzzards???), animal fat (WHAT animal? Again could contain companion pets) (preserved with BHA and citric acid -Causes CANCER), corn gluten meal (another filler), natural flavor, brewers rice, salt, potassium chloride, color added (titanium dioxide, yellow #5, yellow #6, red #40, blue #2) (some of these dyes cause CANCER), choline chloride, zinc sulfate, vitamin E supplement, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, niacin, copper sulfate, vitamin A supplement, biotin, manganous oxide, calcium pantothenate, vitamin B12 supplement, thiamine mononitrate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, menadione sodium bisulfite complex (Synthetic -  · Causes toxic reactions in liver cells
· Weakens the immune system
· Induces allergic reactions
· Causes abnormal break-down of red blood cells)
(source of vitamin K activity), riboflavin supplement, sodium selenite, calcium iodate, folic acid, vitamin D3 supplement, cobalt carbonate

You need a higher quality food for your dog.
Fromms
Acana
Nature's Variety

Moms


----------



## Germanyshowdogs (Aug 13, 2015)

Thanks everyone for the replies and food suggestions. Gonna go back out and return this bag and start my thorough search !


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Germanyshowdogs said:


> Thanks everyone for the replies and food suggestions. Gonna go back out and return this bag and start my thorough search !


YEAH!!!!!
Moms


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Victor is a good food. You'll probably have to order it.
sportdogfood.com

No corn, wheat, soy. Non GMO. Made and sourced here in the U.S. and not crazy expensive.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

My sister's lab who eats ol' Roy. 








Please don't feed that garbage


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Ol'roy is probably the worst food on the market... Corn nuggets with a little bit of very questionable meat. There are MUCH better options out there!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Carriesue said:


> Ol'roy is probably the worst food on the market... Corn nuggets with a little bit of very questionable meat. There are MUCH better options out there!


Yep.....Ol' Roy and Beneful should be illegal to sell.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Saphire ,weren't we just talking about this yesterday?
This is the worst food.

my experience was a dog that I was taking care of as a favour to husband's co-worker who needed to attend to a family matter.

I had a real hard time agreeing to feed the food with the stinky old dog was dropped off with . 

Yes Old Roy .

Because this was husband's co-worker I had to do it so that there wouldn't be any grief in the work place .

Holy cow plops . I mean cumulus clouds of wafting poop - not the word I was thinking of - but it will do for here.

When I cleaned it up , there was a red stain on my wooden deck . The stain looked like the red of a cliché red barn . There is so much dye , red dye, that a stain was left that lasted a good year or more. 

terrible . False economy. You'll spend multiple times in vet bills .


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

carmspack said:


> Saphire ,weren't we just talking about this yesterday?
> This is the worst food.
> 
> my experience was a dog that I was taking care of as a favour to husband's co-worker who needed to attend to a family matter.
> ...


Yep we were. The challenge for me in my sister's case is,
1. Cost as she is feeding 2 medium sized dogs and 1 large dog for $20 a month. Even selling her my raw at my cost, I can't touch that.

2. The 11 yr old large dog has always ate this crap and has survived. They don't believe the skin issues are from Ol' Roy even though they showed up 3-4 weeks after changing from Kibbles 'n Bits to Ol' Roy. Their next choice was Beneful. 

It's hard to watch a dog refuse fresh chicken for Ol' Roy biscuits! 

It's a work in progress and I hope to have them on raw soon.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Many, many years ago I was young and broke with a big dog. It was all I could afford. And I mean broke, like twenty bucks a week to feed us both on, like hitch hiking to work because I couldn't afford bus fare. I cried every time I had to fill her dish. I ended up sharing my food with her as much as I could. We both survived and got skinny, but I remember watching the clouds of hair come off her every time she stood up, and cleaning up the runny, stinky aftermath of dinner, and thinking how very wrong it was that they made dog food that made dogs sick.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Sabis mom said:


> Many, many years ago I was young and broke with a big dog. It was all I could afford. And I mean broke, like twenty bucks a week to feed us both on, like hitch hiking to work because I couldn't afford bus fare. I cried every time I had to fill her dish. I ended up sharing my food with her as much as I could. We both survived and got skinny, but I remember watching the clouds of hair come off her every time she stood up, and cleaning up the runny, stinky aftermath of dinner, and thinking how very wrong it was that they made dog food that made dogs sick.


I think many of us had those days. We did the best we could with what we had.


----------

